# Looking for a good Orzo recipe.



## Michelle Hintzsche (Feb 13, 2005)

My husband had a meal from Pappa Razzi which was YUMMY.  It had aspargus, chicken with a brown sauce.  Any ideas?   :?:


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2005)

This is more of a side than a meal, but it is great.

Orzo with Parsley and Lemon Zest (TNT)

1/2 pound orzo
Coarse salt
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, eyeball it
2 large lemons, zested
Black pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped flat leaf parsley, a couple of handfuls



Cook orzo in salted water about 12 minutes, to al dente. Drain orzo well. Do not run under cold water. You want the cooked pasta to remain hot. Transfer pasta to a serving bowl. Drizzle orzo with a tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Add lemon zest and parsley and toss to combine the flavors with the pasta.


----------



## marmalady (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a fun twist on risotto - 

RISOTTO OF ORZO

8-10 servings

1 lb. orzo		 
 4 oz. diced pancetta	(sub bacon)	
1 can artichoke hearts,chopped  
4T olive oil		 
1 medium onion diced	
1 clove garlic, minced
1-2 cups chicken broth 
5 oz. arugula, trimmed (sub baby spinach)	
3 ½  oz. goat cheese
  fresh grated parmesan			
salt/pepper

Cook orzo in boiling water, approximately 5 minutes less than package instructions.  While orzo is cooking, saute pancetta til lightly browned; drain fat and stir in artichokes; set aside. In a large pot, saute onion and garlic til soft.  When pasta is done, drain and add to pot with onion mixture; over medium heat, slowly add the chicken stock a little at a time, stirring constantly and waiting until each addition is absorbed before adding more; continue cooking til pasta is fully cooked.  Add pancetta mixture, goat cheese and arugula into pasta, stirring til cheese is melted and arugula is wilted; season with salt/pepper and parmesan.


----------



## GB (Feb 14, 2005)

Marm that sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## Michelle Hintzsche (Feb 14, 2005)

Yum! i'll try both one of these days.  thanks.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's another--TNT
You could add some cooked, diced chicken to it if you wanted to make it a main dish.

*Orzo Broccoli Pilaf*

2 tsp olive oil
1 c sliced fresh mushrooms
½ c chopped onion
2/3 c orzo (rosamarina)
1-- 14 ½ oz can reduced-sodium chicken broth
½ c shredded carrot
1 tsp dried marjoram, crushed
1/8 tsp pepper
2 c small broccoli florets

In a large saucepan heat olive oil over medium-high heat.  Cook and stir the mushrooms and onion in hot oil until onion is tender.  Stir in the orzo.  Cook and stir about 2 minutes more or until orzo is lightly browned.  Remove from heat.

Carefully stir in the chicken broth, carrot, marjoram, and pepper.  Bring to boiling; reduce heat.  Simmer, covered, about 15 minutes or until orzo is tender but still firm.  Remove saucepan from heat; stir in broccoli.  Let stand, covered, for 5 minutes.  Makes six 2/3 c servings.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's a good one I made last week:

*Lemon Zested Orzo Pilaf*

1 lb orzo
1 T EVOO
3/4 c broth
3 T pesto
1 lemon, zested

Preheat oven to 400

Cook pasta.

Grease bottom of a casserole dish with the EVOO. Combine all of the ingredients in the dish.

Cover with foil and bake at 400 degrees about 30 minutes. Stir and serve.


Z


----------



## Raine (Feb 14, 2005)

Orzo With Turkey and Vegetables

Ingredients: 

1 tablespoon olive oil
½ cup diced red onion
2/3 cup diced fennel
1 tablespoon minced garlic
¼ cup parsley leaves minced with 2 teaspoons fresh sage leaves
1 ½ cups diced cooked turkey meat
2/3 cup canned diced tomatoes, drained
1 cup orzo, cooked according to packaging, ½ cup cooking liquid reserved, drained, tossed with 1 teaspoon olive oil
3 tablespoons grated Parmesan, preferably Parmigiano-Reggiano, plus more for serving
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
Kosher salt to taste 

Directions: 

Heat oil in large non-stick skillet over medium-high heat. When hot, add onion and fennel. Cook, stirring often, until softened, about 4 minutes. Stir in garlic, parsley and sage. Cook 1 minute more. 

Add turkey, diced tomatoes, orzo and ½ cup reserved pasta liquid. Mix well. Heat through; add cheese and red pepper flakes. Toss until mixed. Cook until hot. Taste; adjust seasoning. Serve hot with green salad, passing extra cheese at table. Makes 2 servings


----------



## Michelle Hintzsche (Feb 14, 2005)

So much to choose from i am so happy i found this forum.  i tried googling an orzo recipe but had no luck!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This is more of a side than a meal, but it is great.
> 
> Orzo with Parsley and Lemon Zest (TNT)
> 
> ...


 
I'm going to make this tonight.  It'll be my first time eating Orzo.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

This isn't a recipe per se, but I usually serve orzo as a side dish to spicier entrees by cooking it to the al dente stage, then tossing it with some butter, minced garlic, & some chopped or julienned fresh basil.  I then finish it by drizzling some white truffle oil over each portion.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jul 24, 2006)

_MARMALADY:  Your recipe sounds delicious.  I printed it and will make it tomorrow night.  I happen to have all the ingredients on hand.  I love making risotto with arborio rice too, so this will do nicely  Thanks for posting. _


----------

